# CW80 and Reading Docksider



## Docksider (Mar 17, 2010)

Brand new CW80 from Copper Range set.
Essentially new (looks brand new but a little wear on wheels) Reading Docksider from Trainz.
Docksider runs perfectly when powered by 62 year old 1033 transformer.
However, when powered by the brand new CW80, docksider will either not move at all or run in only one direction and then will not reverse that direction when the direction button is pressed.
But, several of my other docksiders run perfectly when powered by my old1033 transformer AND the new CW80.
Since the docksider runs perfectly with the 1033, I'm wondering if the engine or transformer electronics are somewhat incompatable.
The Reading docksider was one of the, or the first produced, listed in the 2004 catalog.
Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

There _should_ not be any compatability issues... I have never owned either, but here are some basic ideas given in the CW-80 manual:



> Troubleshooting
> 
> No lights or operation
> Be sure CW-80 Transformer is plugged in.
> ...


Here, I just found this information on another forum:



> Look into getting a lighted car of some sort. Either a searchlight flatbed or a caboose with lights. Or even add a couple of spurs with lighted bumpers. Or any other lighted accessory. These will help drain the power from the track while the transformer resets it's self and puts the train into reverse. If the power is not completely drained from the track, the CW-80 reverse feature will not work properly.





> The problem with the CW-80 is that it needs a fairly significant load for it to function properly. Newer locomotives don't always put enough of a load on it, so you get the odd behavior with the direction button. The light bulb trick is the easiest cure.
> 
> All that said, the CW-80 is probably the most maligned product Lionel has made in recent years. I won't bore you with my CW-80 story, but pretty much anyone who got one in the 2004-2006 timeframe has a bad story to tell. The stories were all over the forums--this one, and every O gauge forum I know of. Newer ones are supposed to be reliable, but as far as I know, they still have that lightbulb quirk, and some MTH locomotives don't like running under CW-80 power.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thoughts...

1. (Sorry to ask, but ...) Are you sure you're hooked up to the track terminals, not the accessory terminals?

2. Does your Docksider reverse with the CW-80 when you throttle-down all the way to zero, then power back up again? (You may have to repeat this twice, if the e-unit in the Docksider is a 4-step unit, rather than a 2-step unit ... i.e., first throttle-down might put it into neutral.)

3. I have a new CW-80 on my end. Fresh out of the box, I hooked it up to a multimeter, before hooking it to the track ... I wanted to check its output voltage to make sure everything was OK. To my surprise, the output voltage register 16 V AC (or something like that) REGARDLESS of where the throttle was positioned. I thought something must have been fried. But I pushed ahead and hooked it up to the track and tried to run a loco, anyway. Worked just fine. Voltage as measured on the track ranged from something like 5 V AC to 16 V AC with throttle up / down.

My point here is that there must be some "smart" electronics inside the new CW-80 that differs from our understanding of how old-school transformers worked.

The CW-80 must have some "brains" that adjusted its output load (voltage AND current) depending upon the required demand.

Maybe (???) it's getting confused with what it sees as the demand from your Docksider?

Ping T-Man here on the forum ... he might have some thoughts.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Some of the early 80's had problems of some sort I remember reading about it.

Some wire was switched on the inside and it was an easy fix by switching them to the right connections.

Though the dealers were taking them back and replacing with new transformers.

Mine worked fine so I lost what info I had in my old memory banks. :laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

One other thought ...

I seem to recall (bit fuzzy, though) that the CW-80 manual said that you have to hold down the reverse button for a few seconds for it to work ... rather than just a quick push. Check the manual on this, but maybe there's something there.

TJ


----------



## Docksider (Mar 17, 2010)

*Did Try That*



tjcruiser said:


> One other thought ...
> I seem to recall (bit fuzzy, though) that the CW-80 manual said that you have to hold down the reverse button for a few seconds for it to work ... rather than just a quick push. Check the manual on this, but maybe there's something there. TJ


Thanks.
I tried doing it according to the instruction book.
No luck.
Is it just possible that it's the engine and not the transformer?
Although the fact that the engine runs perfectly fine on the 1033 is curious.
Thanks.


----------

